# Touring Australia



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a firm that hires motorhomes in Australia for extended trips? 

We can't ship ours over there, so will have to buy or hire. Trying to work out which will be most cost effective. Would welcome any advice from anyone who has toured Australia & either bought or hired.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Tony, Britz is one of the bigger companys that hire in Oz. If you have the time and inclination it might be better to buy a van over there and sell before you return.

hth, Nick.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me asking but my son has just secured a job in Aussie and once he settles in we thought we might ship our m/home and spend say a year over there. Is the cost of shipping your own prohibitive?


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi ksebruce, I think that you will find that not only is the price to ship over prohibitive but the paperwork and customs etc are horrendous.

Nick.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks nickoff we might try the buy n sell option as we are thinking of a year or so


----------



## 103165 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Exchanging Motorhomes/RVs/Campervans*

Hi Tony
Have you ever thought about exchanging your motorhome? I have started a new website for doing exactly that www.motorhomeholidayswap.com

It works the same as house holiday swaps but for motorhomes, campervans and RVs. There are 15 people registered from Australia at the moment looking for swaps, and also lots of other countries if you fancied somewhere else. Plus the website is running free at the moment.

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TONYW said:


> Can anyone recommend a firm that hires motorhomes in Australia for extended trips?
> 
> Tony


I can tell you a firm that I would NOT recommend, based on the experiences of friends of ours. I hesitate to name them publically but if you PM me I'll name them.

G


----------



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

*touring australia*

Thanks for the info re Britz. Had a quick look at their site & they've got quite a good choice. However, when I did a search for a 6 month hire it came up at $35 - $40,000 Aus dollars!!!!

I must admit I'd never thought of doing a swap! I've heard of house swaps, but not motorhomes - what a brilliant idea. Bit nervous about loaning my 'pride & joy' to a stranger, but I suppose they'd feel the same about me, & I know I'd take extra special care of someone else's property. Well worth looking into further, it would certainly save a fortune!

Tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tony; PM in answer to yours just posted.

G


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Sydney Dealer?*

Hoping this isn't straying too far from topic...

In a recent magazine I saw something about the son of the Brownhills founder setting up a dealership in Australi (Sydney, I think). Can anyone direct me to a website, or to the mag article?

(Please, no more pops at Brownhills!)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> In a recent magazine I saw something about the son of the Brownhills founder setting up a dealership in Australi (Sydney, I think). Can anyone direct me to a website, or to the mag article?


I have had a communique from Brownhills (thx Ruth) to say the following:

"Someone on Motorhome Facts is looking for Jeremy Pearce, son of the founder of Brownhills who now has a dealership in Sydney.

Jeremy has a website for his dealership which is www.sydneyrvcentre.com.au"

Hope that helps Fireman


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Sydney RV Centre*

That's the one! Well done, and thanks.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="nukeadminJeremy has a website for his dealership which is www.sydneyrvcentre.com.au"

Hope that helps Fireman [/quote]

........and talking of which, this might interest the RVers.

http://www.sydneyrvcentre.com.au/images/U356(1)lowres.JPG

I've often wondered about the possiblity of an RV on a Jap chassis.
More power per CC ? ( the chevvy is after all a very old design).
Better MPG ?
More spares/service availability?

Just a thought


----------

